# Problem with Italic fonts everywhere - Arial!



## Stevacek

Hi, I really hope someone can help me with this. I've been googling this problem but haven't found any satisfactory answer.

A few days ago my fonts started to look italic for no reason, in my browser, email, Word, pretty much everywhere. The culprit seems to be Arial. 
But when I open up the Arial font in the font viewer, it looks normal.
If I type in Arial in Word, it's italic automatically and CTRL+I makes no difference.
Google and Wikipedia always show up as italic now, and it's very annoying!! :upset: :upset:

Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## Placehold

Hey stevacek

There is a possibility that the registry files for this has changed, setting italics as default... there is a quick registry fix for this but before downloading and using the fix i would suggest one or two other things first of all

Run some virus scan

*First*
Look over the First steps at removing malware

*Second*

1. Open internet explorer
2. slect view
3. text size medium
4. Advanced tab
5. Under multi media,check clear type,ok and reboot

*Thirdly*

1. Open Appearance Settings by clicking the Start button Picture of the Start button, clicking Control Panel, clicking Appearance and Personalization, clicking Personalization, and then clicking Window Color and Appearance. If the Appearance Settings dialog box is not displayed, at the bottom of the page, click Open classic appearance properties.
2. Click Advanced.
3. In the Item list, click the part of Windows where you want to change the font. For example, if you want to change the menu font, click Menu in the list.
4. In the Font list, click the font you want to use.
5. In the Size list, click the font size that you want.
6. In the Color list, click the font color you want.
7. Repeat steps 3 through 6 for each part of Windows where you want to change the font, its size, and its color, and then click OK.


*Last but not least*

Download the registry fix from Here and run as administrator. 

Reboot and repost


Regards





Craig


----------



## Stevacek

Craig mate you're a star!! The registry fix worked a treat - thx man


----------



## Placehold

Not a problem at all

Regards




Craig


----------



## wessamite

While your fix removes the italics, it also seems to change the original font (whatever it was after Vista was installed) to a completely different one, at least on my machine.


----------



## Placehold

Hello wessamite

Welcome to TSF

Basically the fix defaults all the font back to the basic Vista standard. If you bought the PC and vista was pre installed then it will change the fonts completely for you

You can reset that again by re-applying the fonts updates
Update 1
Update 2

Once installed just reboot and change the default fonts you want and you should have all the latest fonts installed on your system

Regards




Craig


----------



## Godzzila

I have the same problem, and i downloaded your reg fix.
There is no option that let's me to run as administrator(right click on the file).
What can i do in order to run as adminstrator.Any sugestions...
Thx


----------



## Placehold

Hey Godzzila

Welcome to TSF

I just checked it out again and you should be ok to double click and apply the fix

If for some reason you cannot get access to install the fix, make sure that the profile you are using has administrative values

Control Panel\User Accounts and Family Safety\User Accounts\Manage Accounts

Regards




Craig


----------



## netsurfz

Firstly, thanks alot Placehold! I've been googled how to solve the problem (fonts turned to italic) for a long time. Finally, this is the answer!

it turned my fonts back normally, but i cannot read Thai (ไทย) properly in MSN Messenger and in some website...

any ideas??


----------



## netsurfz

Ok, i think my fonts are corrupted. I cant find Tahoma in my msn messenger, but when i go to font folder, its there. So, i delete it and install it with new one which actually worked.

But the problem is Segoe UI cannot be deleted. Somehow, there are 6 Segoe UIs in my system (segoeui.ttf). When i tried to delete it, it said i need a permission. When i granted all permissions, it didnt let me.........

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Placehold

Hey there


You can edit documents in multiple languages by changing the language (the input language) in which you type. Input languages are included with Windows, but you need to add them to your list of languages before you can use them.


1. Open Regional and Language Options by clicking the Start button Picture of the Start button, clicking Control Panel, clicking Clock, Language, and Region, and then clicking Regional and Language Options.
2. Click the Keyboards and Languages tab, and then click Change keyboards.
3. Under Installed services, click Add.
4. Double-click the language you want to add, double-click the text services you want to add, select the text services options you want to add, and then click OK.

Also download the attached file, download to your desktop and install the language fonts, After reboot check to see if Thai language appears

Regards




Craig

Attachment


----------



## netsurfz

i've installed Thai in Regional and Language Options. it is actually installed in the first place.

downloaded and installed ur attached file, still the same..

how can i delete Segeo UI???

:sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## netsurfz

nvm, after i re-install trebuchet ms, and ms san serif, everything worked just like the same! thanks again Placehold!


----------



## Placehold

I'm glad you have it working now :wave:
Not a problem

Regards




Craig


----------



## gh0sst

hey... i had the same italic problem mentioned above and i used the reg but now when I check out websites that normally have normal fonts, those web sites now have ugly bold fonts, I assume that the normal arial font was replaced with arial black.
i have tried installing those 2 packs Placehold mentioned above but that still doesn't solve the problem.

I'm using Windows Vista Ultimate x64.

Thx in advance,
gh0sst


----------



## xrv1ck

I've accumulated the original settings for the vista fonts using a computer that didn't have this bug by using the directories listed in the .reg file for the vistafontfix.reg. It works fine but someone might want to clear up the last segment of the registry file because I wasn't sure what to take out.


----------



## jerrycalifornia

Hi, Craig:

I have the same problem. Is there a fontfix program for windows xp? Thanks. jerry


----------

